

Sony explains the difference between Encryption and Hashing - anxrn
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011/05/02/playstation-network-security-update/

======
ColinWright
Actually, no, they don't. They do have a link to a page that discusses the
differences, but they themselves don't on the page you reference.

I'd appreciate it if people were more accurate in their titling.

